# Gridiron - Fantasy Football



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I know there were a bunch of you that got in on the action last year, so i'll give you the info again if you want to jump in for fun. Obviously what I meant by fun was watching me walk away with a championship however.

This game challenges you to build a roster of pro football players consisting of 2 QBs, 2 RBs, 2 WRs, 1 TE, 1 Kicker, and 1 Team Defense, while staying under your team's $50m salary cap.

Get in the action now:
http://games.espn.go.com/gridiron/group?groupID=3840

Game Front: http://games.espn.go.com/gridiron/frontpage

Group: Bison Challenge
ID: 3840
Password: gridiron


----------

